# Where are mini nubians in Ohio??



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

So still new to goats (don't have any yet) and deciding on the right breed for us.We want a small milking goat and love mini nubians.Where o where can they be?? I havent had much luck finding any for sale in NW Ohio.I don't need them till spring so time is what I got but really thinking if it's this hard to find them then I should get a buck to :help: anyone?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know of any mini breeders but you could try Elyia on here who raises them in Michigan and she should know as she is on the board for the Mini Goat Registry (or something like that)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres the link to the member directory for Miniature Dairy goats :wink: 
http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/memb ... .htm#Ohio_


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

grandmajo has some! Perhaps try to PM her. She is in NW Ohio.  :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks I'm gonna check it out.Got the shed cleaned out today and I was given a huge wooden privacy fence with two gates to use for our new goaties!! :leap: Gonna put the fence up in the next week or two so it's ready for them.I also bought a couple books to read when I'm not on here  Now got to convince hubby I need a hay rack built soon as the fence is up.heehee not asking much am I  He don't mind whatever keeps me happy he says.Thanks again for everyones help. Happily searching for our new babies! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh cool! Cant wait to hear what goaties you get


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Eliya is from Eau Claire, WI and that's to far a drive for me to buy one from her  She has some very nice goats and wish she were closer.
grandmajo has kinders which I may consider but I did want mini nubians.
Tried the link and the only one that has some possibles are 3 hrs away so have to give that one a thought.So still searching :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well have you contacte Eliya? she is well connected in the mini nubian world from what I gather so she should be able to direct you to someone near you hopefully


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a user with the name "Amy Goatress" that raises Mini Nubians in Ohio. She has not been on TGS in a while, but she does have a website:

http://www.freewebs.com/pinepodfarm/


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

May have found some and only alittle over an hour drive! 
Here's her website http://www.kefirlady.com/goats2009.htm
She said she would breed two does for me with a buck of my choice before they left.Hmmm that's tempting! They aren't registered which I'm not sure I care much for that as we just want milk from them anyhow.She said price wise starting at $150 and up.Good or no? I have her sending me pictures of the ones shes willing to sell.So here's hoping!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt pay more then 150 for an unregistered doe but bred would be a little extra usualy.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I personally wouldn't pay over $150 for a grade doe. Bred or not. I know that would work for some people, but it just doesn't for me. I like to know where each of my goats come from, where their parents come from, etc. I am a lineage freak. 

And one thing is, whether you show the does or not, is a good udder. And to detemine that you have to look at all the does in both the doe's pedigree as well as the sire's. Now, if when you look at the sire's dam's udder and see an improvement over the doe (or if the doe hasn't freshened yet, her dam's). Good udders are important, like plump teats, to make milking easier.

Just some of my 2 cents worth. But if you think these people would be a good fit I say go for it. I think, by looking at their animals, they maybe just right for you. Just make sure the ones you get are people friendly! Especially if they are going to be pets. :wink: :greengrin: 

Wishing the best and that it'll work out! :dance:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I tried putting a picture on here but the file is to big.Anyhow I'm gonna see if she would go down in price because it does seem alittle high to me to.Also the ones I really like of hers aren't even mini nub, they are nigerian dwarfs.They can't be bred till January she said because of being to young so that's out of the question for now.So if we got two unregisterd nigerian dwarf does, how much would you pay? Couldn't find any info about the parents on her site and waiting for a reply still.People can lie though and I know that's the downside to buying unregisterd :scratch: Also with me not knowing to much what to look for in a good milking goat I am alittle nieve I guess.So lost abit what to do at this point.Thanks for the tips rowdykidz.I get anxious and just see how cute these ones are but need to be reminded about that stuff because it's what matters overall.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even if you are not looking for registered goats,$150.00 is higher than I would pay for unregistered crosses.

You can always do what I did, I got a nigi/pygmy cross doe first as a pet, then added an unregistered pygmy doe to be her buddy. Then I got a nigi/pygmy buckling and went from there....my 2 "pet does" had plenty as far as udders went, so I started milking them. Kept a doeling from the 2nd freshening sold the buck and got a pygmy buck a year later...then had 3 does in milk and the kids went as mini pets. I do not sell my cross does for more than $85. Pet quality purebred nigi's are $125.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I still wouldn't go over $150. :thumb: 
Here's a Mini Nubian site: http://www.rhythmicacres.com/


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well couldn't get her to go down in price any unless I bought 2 more goats from her which I don't want to spend $450 for 4 goats that aren't registered,no shots,not wormed nothing! So wondering why so high? Anyhow So the search goes on but I know I will find some.I don't mind spending that much but I want to be sure it's what I want.I have two more in question but again high $150 unregistered and $225 registerd.I asked to see if she would go less if I got them both unregisterd as right now we aren't looking to show for another 2 years possibly longer so doesn't matter.We just want milk and pets  I want to be sure also they have been tested negative for diseases that I keep seeing that goats can get. :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm thats odd - I always give a discount if purchasing more then just one. Not much of a discount but like 25.00 usually - but every has their own business practices and what works for them.

If you like a mini nubian dont settle for anything less then what you want -- you will end up feeling trapped because you fall in love with them but they arent what you want. 

The right goats will come your way, you will find them


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah your right.I need to be patient.I have chicks hatching in 2 days so plenty to keep me busy so I'm not running to see if any are for sale.My cousin is giving us a BUNCH of chain link fencing with posts!!! My uncle and him own a fencing company and this is fence they tore down but still in really good condition.I'm thrilled!! I have all I need and so very lucky I could scream!!! :leap: I'm so excited to get started but dang rain rain all day and busy most the week as well darn it! Thanks for all the help and will not compromise for anything less then exactly what I want for sure! Will keep an update :wahoo:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know you said that you didnt mind not having papers on them, but papers can be a wonderful thing, even for someone who doesnt show. papers show an animals pedigree for three or four generations and often have milk records on them. Knowing milk production on relitives is a huge thing when looking at potential production of your own goats. You also have to think into the future, to make milk goats have to have kids. What are you going to do each year? Twins are most commen but litters are not un-commen with mini nubians. I know Eliya had a doe who had six at once this last spring. Marketing kids that are or can be registered, you can market at more then the backyards breeder or home milker. You can market at show people. I know Eliya, is kind of far from you but a lot of people are willing to transport in exchange for some help with gas. Im in washington, and i got a buck kid from oregon a couple years ago, a friend of mine happened to be driving home from california and picked him up along the way for me.
beth


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Good point thanks. I may really need to think about this alittle more I guess. Good thing I have all of you to show me the ropes or I would be in a heap of trouble! :grouphug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I got lucky BIG time.I found someone less then an hour away from me who has registered Mini nubians and didn't have any for sale on the website but contacted them anyway and she just emailed me saying she hasn't posted them yet but she has 3 yearlings she is willing to sell me for $250 for ALL!!!! She said she just hasn't got the time for them anymore and after reading my email thought she would help me out!! :leap: :dance: I'm so excited!!! She said only one has kidded so far in June and rest are ready. I'm so thrilled!! My fence is in progress tomorrow and I'm going to pick them up next weekend!! Dang wish I knew how to get the pictures on here.It wont load though.Here's her website though http://www.firelandsfarm.com/index.html Let me know what ya'll think!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she doesnt have the link working for her mini nubians.

As to posting pictures -- make sure they are 430X430 pix and then you can click the browse button and find them on your computer


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I know where they are located! I neevr personally dealt with them, but they have familiar Pygmy lines.  That's great! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...that is a super deal!! And she's close too! Can't wait to see who you get.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I went to Fayette,OH and bought my first goats!! I ended up getting a mini nubian/LaMancha wether and a nigerian dwarf doe.5 and 6 months old $200 for both. Firelands changed there mind on me apparently because I never got a response from them again.We named these two Jack and Jill  I'm also going to be getting more soon! My husband LOVES them as much as me and the kids. :ROFL: Going to wait but I want one bred already.So what do ya'll think?? Sorry picture is not very good.Jill is up front.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Also they are timid any tips to get them use to us? Is it to late to tame them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you! You have a good start with Jill....and getting Jack to be her buddy til you get that preggy doe!

As far as them being timid, it's natural, and they are young enough for you to be able to entice them with goodies, try crackers and raisins, and let them come to you, don't force them and try not to crowd them.... having too many people with them at once will intimidate them, take it slow and have your kids spend time with them as much as they can individually, they'll soon be comfortable enough with each of you that they'll be looking forward to those treats and scratches on the chin :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe how cute.

REmember that goats take time to warm up to new people - even friendly ones.

Try finding out what they like: ie grain, crackers, treats etc.

You make it so that they only get grain (or the first of their grain) if they eat it out of your hand. 

do everything with slow movements and a gentle hand. Talk softly and dont chase (if at all possible).


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks good tips! I just stand my distance and talk softly to them.I have offered treats but they just stare at me.I tell my kids one at a time visiting them until they are use to us.I put an apple and pear branch in there pen for them to munch on to get them to go out of there house.I seen them playing and our chickens checking them out.I'm glad there is still hope taming them a bit.I just don't want them to run everytime they see us coming and want a level of trust between us so they know I mean no harm to them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wink: Before you know it, those 2 will be running to see what you have for them....it just takes time. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What I do is I sometimes happen to get super timid animals, I will do as you are doing, but if they still don't come around I will manage to catch them and will talk softly as I pet them. And usually that works. I bought a doe back in May that was wild as all get out and now all she does is wanting attention to be payed to her... :greengrin:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I do have hope they will both come around eventualy and it's good to know the success stories with this.I'm in the right direction then :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

We bought a little buckling (now a wether) back in April....buddy for our other wether.....anyhow, breeder told me he was as wild as a march hair, it only took a few weeks and he became as friendly as our other little guy.....however, he was a bit shy of our 3yr old grandbaby that was here visiting, I don't have small children here all the time.... so all my goats are stand 
off-ish to children......my little so called (wild) wether now is the first one climbing my leg when I go out to their pen.
Yours will be also in no time......enjoy your new babies......they are very cute!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Wouldn't you know it the gal from firelands that offered me the 3 does for $250 called me today.LOL Looks like I'm adding sooner then planned.LOL She said she also has a nubian doe already bred for $150 as well.Hmm that's very tempting.So not sure what I want to do yet.I would buy all three does but already have my two and don't want to crowd them but could build them something quick. Or just buy the already bred doe but to pay $100 more for 2 does seems to good to pass up. :GAAH: I don't know.What would ya'll do? Pay $150 for an an already bred doe or
pay $250 for 3 does 
Seems a no brainer but I got space issues at the moment and will have to sell our wether we just bought.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

So got everything situated and my new website is up in running!!! Check it out! http://maplelaneranch.webs.com/ I can't wait till kids are born!!!! Pictures of our goats are on my website.Let me know what ya'll think! Got to change a few things yet and get more pictures up asap but it's been raining like crazy.Yuck!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job!! :thumb: :greengrin: So do you only have 3 now?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Tara! I have 5 but hopefully the white buck is getting sold today.I'm gonna trade him for hay and straw :wink: I'm gonna get a picture of Dixie in a little bit to post on there.I'm looking for possibly more nubian or mini nubian does to add to our herd.I just love them!! My DH built them another house for the bucks and it's really nice.I'm also looking to expand in the spring and add on to the goat house so more goaties!!  Our chickens I think are jelouse.LOL I just got to get threw this winter and see how things work with them.I still don't have a place to milk them so got to work on that before it gets to cold.The does house is only 8X8 I think maybe a tad bigger then that, haven't measured it.The house for the bucks is 4X10.I deffinitly want something bigger in the spring. I have a sectioned off area in our chicken coop that is 6X8 and possibly could use that to milk.I don't know.I need some suggestions though.I have been trying to figure this out and would like someone elses opinion.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Got a picture of Dixie on there.Not the best one but it's not really a sunny day today and she just wouldn't hold still.LOL She's not a petite girl as you can see.She's my ornery one!


----------

